# Will the "mane" on a lionhead grow back if I cut it?



## Dragonrain (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been toying with the idea of giving Barnaby a hair cut for awhile now. Nothing major, I just want to trim the long hair near his back end (his "skirt"). It's really long and he gets stuff caught in it sometimes, which really annoys him. 

The reason I haven't tried it yet is because awhile ago, when I first got him, I remember reading somewhere that if you cut the wool type hair off of lionheads it sometimes doesn't grow back. Is that true? Maybe it's a stupid question. But I don't want to cut it if it's not going to grow back for some reason, in case it looks stupid or something.


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 30, 2008)

I guess it depends on the rabbits, but I had 4 lion heads before and trimmed all of they're mane's and they grew back fine... and the "skirts"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 30, 2008)

Iagree with Luv-bunniz, my hubby trimmed Daisy Mae's Mane a while back and it actually grew longer. He wants to trim it again but i put my foot down this time. LOL The Dutchess does not like her fur trimed.

Susan


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 1, 2008)

I wish I could shave Marlin . The heat here is very hot, since we don't have A/C in the house...just the swamp cooler in the bunny room, but that still doesn't cool it off as much as I would want it to be.


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 1, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Iagree with Luv-bunniz, my hubby trimmed Daisy Mae's Mane a while back and it actually grew longer. He wants to trim it again but i put my foot down this time. LOL The Dutchess does not like her fur trimmed.
> 
> Susan


of course she doesn't like her hair trimmed by some _amateur_! i wouldn't either. you should take her in with you next time you get your hair done and take care of her too!


----------



## jcl_24 (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes it should do. 

Fluffy got a tangle in her mane that I couldn't brush out. As the fur grew longer, I was able to safelysnip it out (well just-pair of scissors in one hand, wriggling rabbit held in place with my other arm and hand).

Jo xx


----------



## Haley (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah Ive trimmed 3 lionheads manes and it always grew back ok. I dont see why it wouldnt.. :?


----------



## Dragonrain (Jul 1, 2008)

Okay, thanks everyone  I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't either but I did read that somewhere awhile back. 

Either way, Barnaby got his first hair cut this morning. He was very well behaved and I think he looks cute, he looks smaller now. I didn't actually cut his mane at all, just the wooly hair on his back end. I think he appreciates the new do, when I was finished he started grooming right away and looked confused at first, but after that he started running around the room doing binkies. Guess he's happy to not have a skirt anymore, lol. 

I took some before and after pics! Here's before:







He think's he's a dust bunny!






And after:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 2, 2008)

So cute!
My brother says he dosent look like he has a "beetles wheels" anymore (ya know, where the they have "formed the car around the wheels" http://classic-car.y2u.co.uk/Photo_caq/Volkswagen_Beetle_04.jpg) and adorable rabbit


----------

